# Clouds



## debodun (Jun 20, 2017)

Golden alto cumulus at sunset on June 19th after a day of storms.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 24, 2017)

When I was a kid,I'd get a blanket and lay out in the lawn with my girlfriend and look at the clouds. We would find images in them and see if the other person could see them as well. We spent hours doing that. Just as much fun as reading tea leaves.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 24, 2017)

Clouds from back porch taken about an hour ago.   More rain. {sigh}


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2017)

Clouds on a camping trip.


----------



## Lara (Jun 26, 2017)

_
__Clouds come floating into my life
no longer to carry rain or usher storm
but to add color to my sunset sky

~Rabindranath Tagore 
_Stray Birds​


----------

